# Sony Mavica MVC FD90 software improvements



## sideburn (Oct 25, 2013)

Im going to buy this camera as it uses floppy disks but i was wondering if there's any way i can adapt the camera so i can control things like the ISO and shutter speed or if i can install Linux on it


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2013)

What's a floppy disc?















:mrgreen:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh man, I saw one of these at a local Goodwill for $3. I didn't buy it, but they are a neat piece of digital photography nostalgia. I forgot how HUGE these things are to support those floppies.... I do NOT miss those. Though I do miss the fact that they were much harder to lose than a micro SD card...


----------

